# KC Kansas Day HERF?



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Hey! January 29th is the anniversary of the day Kansas became a state! 

Who's up for gathering at the Fox n Hound to celebrate with a fine cigar and excellent companionship? 

We're looking at a Sunday afternoon, exact time and location is open for discussion...

There could be Kansas related games/contests... with prizes!


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

1ish, Sunday January, 29 Fox & Hound - 10428 Metcalf.

I'll need a head count to reserve tables, so chime in if you think you can make it...


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I know we've posters from the KC area, but I'm not hearing from you. (IHT, Coppertop, Psygardelic...) We've several BOTL's showing who may not post here, so it won't be a lonsome time if you come.

Details:

January, 29, Sunday afternoon, 1ish, at Fox & Hound - 10428 Metcalf (Overland Park, just North of the I435 exit and south of 103rd St, for those who may not have been there before). I'm guessing there will still be BOTLs around until 5 or later.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Darn. I wish it was this Sunday. I'm going up for my brother in law's mothers 60th birthday party. Driving up from Wichita. Good location by the way. I love Fox & Hound.


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Doubtful for this one, Sunday night would make for a hard Monday.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

cf2112 said:


> Doubtful for this one, Sunday night would make for a hard Monday.


We're talking afternoon, you could be home by night (unless you've got a long way to go. The BOTLs I know will be able to make it are a great bunch. But hey, no pressure! If'n ya cain't make it, ya cain't. Though I'm sure we'd all love to see ya there!



wrinklenuts said:


> Darn. I wish it was this Sunday. I'm going up for my brother in law's mothers 60th birthday party. Driving up from Wichita. Good location by the way. I love Fox & Hound.


Interesting! I'll be in Wichita this Sunday! Reception in Park City...


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

Afternoon may work. Its about 2 1/2 hrs from the F&H to my house. If I'm home by 10-11 that my work. Checking with the boss, if I throw in trip to the Plaza for her it may just work. Are women allowed, she fire one up with us.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

cf2112 said:


> Afternoon may work. Its about 2 1/2 hrs from the F&H to my house. If I'm home by 10-11 that my work. Checking with the boss, if I throw in trip to the Plaza for her it may just work. Are women allowed, she fire one up with us.


Smokers or not, the ladies is always welcome!  If they can put up with the smoke (and old farts like me)... "C'mon down!" _Saints_ are always welcome.

One fellow, I've seen at several HERFS in the area, has had his wife with him all but one time.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

Oog Oog said:


> 1ish, Sunday January, 29 Fox & Hound - 10428 Metcalf.
> 
> I'll need a head count to reserve tables, so chime in if you think you can make it...


TOP


----------

